# Bob Clark meet - Novotel Heathrow Sept 15



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Right, I'm writing this because there just isn't a whole lot known about where in the hotel and exactly WHEN Bob will be meeting with those of us who have bought snakes from him and need to pick them up.

I thought it might be an idea for anyone who IS collecting snakes at the Novotel Heathrow to get in touch with at least two others via PM and exchange mobile numbers - so that if one person finds out where we're meant to be meeting, they can pass the information to the other people.

We're stranded at the Novotel ourselves until our hire car arrives ("sometime tomorrow") and in the unenviable position of "we need to be out of our room at noon." Add to that we have the entire contents of Nienna's car with us and it's a wonderfully... entertaining... situation. So anyone who knows any more about where-when would be an absolute lifesaver!

We are at the Novotel now and can tell you there's absolutely no indication in any part of the hotel that Bob has a conference room or anything, so it might be something hard to find if there is one. PM me for our mobile number - although we don't know anything yet!


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

i can find it out for ya!!! in like 30 mins because i have a sorce


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless you know someone who actually WORKS at the Novotel and is willing to break the Data Protection Act to tell you which room he's in, I don't know if you'll be able to get any more information than someone who is actually sitting in the hotel itself...


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

when he arives thy will tell me and then thy will ask him about the stuff whith selling and he will then tell me the times


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

we're like 5 minutes down the road from you so if you need help or directions or anything give us a shout :no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptileboy11 said:


> when he arives thy will tell me and then thy will ask him about the stuff whith selling and he will then tell me the times


Well, first, your source is wrong. Bob is NOT to any of our knowledge SELLING anything at this meet. He is DELIVERING snakes people have already bought and paid for. It is unlikely that he will have anything to sell to anyone - even the customers who've already paid for substantial orders.



Moosmoo said:


> we're like 5 minutes down the road from you so if you need help or directions or anything give us a shout :no1:


Cheers, Moosmoo... we might be begging for a driveway to sit on until the hire car arrives!


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Cheers, Moosmoo... we might be begging for a driveway to sit on until the hire car arrives!


no problem : victory:


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wat time are we gowing to get stuff???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I thought you had a source.

I was waiting for you to tell us where and how and when to meet him, seeing as you were sure you had a contact who could find all this information out for us!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

SSthisto, have you heard about the change of hotel for Bob?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ummm, no.

Any information you have would be much appreciated seeing as there's at least one other person here in the Novotel and someone else is heading down from Brighton to meet him at the hotel name and address he supplied us.

We have no way of GETTING to another hotel - our car has been towed and is probably a write-off; we're waiting for the hire car to arrive (At the Novotel.)


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I thought you had a source.
> 
> I was waiting for you to tell us where and how and when to meet him, seeing as you were sure you had a contact who could find all this information out for us!


hi yh i got to know about when he got there!


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I am about to leave to go up from Bournemouth so would appreciate any info.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Ummm, no.
> 
> Any information you have would be much appreciated seeing as there's at least one other person here in the Novotel and someone else is heading down from Brighton to meet him at the hotel name and address he supplied us.
> 
> We have no way of GETTING to another hotel - our car has been towed and is probably a write-off; we're waiting for the hire car to arrive (At the Novotel.)


Bob and Mike were unable to check into the hotel last night, they have had to move a few mins down the road to the Holiday Inn, you can see it from outside the Novotel. 

Christy should have more details by now, thats all i know im afraid.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you, Snakes-r-grreat.

That is very useful information and although it will be a flaming bugger to carry the contents of our room (i.e. the contents of Nienna's late car) over the road, at least we don't need to sit around here and wait for him to show up once the hire car arrives.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

this is on my phone so will be brief please no more messages asking me for bobs number or to give him a message - i dont have it. Mikes phone is off they are at the holiday inn opposite novotel who refused to let them check in with snakes! I dont have times or details will update when i can


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

he is now at the car park at asda on the st albans road watford!! he is giving out animals there and u said i dont know anything!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rudince (Sep 2, 2008)

reptileboy11 said:


> he is now at the car park at asda on the st albans road watford!! he is giving out animals there and u said i dont know anything!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you dont, EVERYONE knew he was there its in offtopic or something?


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reptileboy11*
> _he is now at the car park at asda on the st albans road watford!! he is giving out animals there and u said i dont know anything!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:_
> 
> you dont, EVERYONE knew he was there its in offtopic or something?


Where is an exasporated smilie??? I'm sure Adsa will be well happy! And people wonder why rep keepers/ sellers get bad press. If we want to be taken seriously as responsible herp keepers should animals really be changing hands in Asda carparks? More fuel for antis I feel:whip:


----------



## Rudince (Sep 2, 2008)

sue said:


> Where is an exasporated smilie??? I'm sure Adsa will be well happy! And people wonder why rep keepers/ sellers get bad press. If we want to be taken seriously as responsible herp keepers should animals really be changing hands in Asda carparks? More fuel for antis I feel:whip:


he tried going to several hotels (according to the stories) and wasnt allowed in, what can he do?


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

its *location removed* !! dont go till about in 2hours go there!!! because hes gunner be a bit when hes traverling there!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Please only use this thread from now on for information.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/156848-bob-clark-coming-england-stock-37.html


----------

